# Had an e-mail from brentwood council? Please read



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

It has come to the attention of the FBH that a number of e-mails addressed as having allegedly come from Brentwood Council, have been received by people asking about their possible attendance as exhibitors at the September 2009 Breeders Meeting at the Shenfield (Essex) show organised by ERAC.

If any one here has received such an e-mail do not reply to the e-mail until you have contacted either myself or Connie_F (via PM on here) or contact either the FBH or ERAC direct.

Please do not post a reply here.

And please do not start a debate on this thread. Lets keep this message clear.

If and when there is more news on this I will post the information on here.

Gordon Glasson
FBH Vice Chairman


----------

